# package conflict resolution? install flash10



## topclimber (Mar 15, 2010)

I have got a package conflict and not sure what to do to resolve, could you help advice?

I would like to install flash10. I read article that I have to install linux_base-f10 as:
http://www.flashconf.com/flash-scripts/how-to-add-freebsd-flash-plugin/

However the underlining dependent package linux-glib2-2.2.6.6 is required for realplayer, mplayer and kmplayer which I must keep for watching video.

So, is there a way I can install linux_base-f10 but not to break (unnecessarily remove lib-glib2-2.2.6.6)? or if I force install, what is the consequence?

Thanks

Stephen

```
root@dev /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
$ make install clean

===>  linux_base-f10-10_2 conflicts with installed package(s):
      linux-glib2-2.6.6

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10.
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2010)

topclimber said:
			
		

> So, is there a way I can install linux_base-f10 but not to break (unnecessarily remove lib-glib2-2.2.6.6)?


Nope.


> or if I force install, what is the consequence?


It'll break.


----------



## topclimber (Mar 15, 2010)

But why? Can't it be like the share dll in windows, or some different dll in one program's folder but not used system wide?

Jail? or any mechanism?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2010)

The reason is in the message:


> They install files into the same place.


----------



## topclimber (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks.

If they install files into the same place, is there a way I just install some libs in normal user's home dir but not system wide? If so, how to do that? must I install with root acct?


----------



## tankist02 (Mar 17, 2010)

A workaround is to use vlc instread of mplayer to watch media. mplayer used to be my default player, but then I found that vlc is more stable, so it is now the new default.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2010)

I have both mplayer and linux_base-f10. I do not have this issue. What options did you use to build mplayer?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2010)

topclimber said:
			
		

> However the underlining dependent package linux-glib2-2.2.6.6 is required for realplayer, mplayer and kmplayer which I must keep for watching video.




AFAICS, mplayer and kmplayer only depend on (non-Linux) devel/glib20, which does not conflict with fc10 in any way; realplayer depends on fc10 itself anyway.

I have no idea where linux-glib2-2.2.6.6 comes from.

I have mplayer and fc10 running fine together, and there's no linux-glib2 anywhere on my system (including the ports tree, it seems).

Where does it come from?


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 18, 2010)

devel/linux-glib2 is deprecated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2010)

So, topclimber, looks like a ports tree upgrade and a massive port upgrade for you. All your problems should be resolved.


----------



## topclimber (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks. DutchDaemon. I did ports tree upgrade before installing the flash things. So, can you confirm if what I did is correct?

I did:

1. portsnap fetch update ï¼ˆnot the first time updateï¼‰=> my method to update the whole ports tree

2. Encountered dependency issue as I posted:

root@dev /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10

```
$ make install clean

===>  linux_base-f10-10_2 conflicts with installed package(s):
      linux-glib2-2.6.6

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10.
```

3. Then I try to delete linux-glib2-2.6.6, I encountered:

```
$ pkg_delete linux-glib2-2.6.6
pkg_delete: package 'linux-glib2-2.6.6' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
linux-atk-1.9.1
linux-gtk2-2.6.10
linux-pango-1.10.2
linux-realplayer-10.0.9.809.20070726
mplayer-0.99.11_16
kmplayer-kde4-0.11.1b_1,3
root@dev /apps/utils/portsnap
```

4. I really would like to keep realplayer, if needed, I can sacrifice mplayer and kmplayer. So what should I do next?

Could you guys suggest a few command to check dependencies? for example, 
a. why linux-glib2-2.6.6 is needed by linux-realplayer-10.0.9.809.20070726 ? and where is needed?
b. if the linux-glib2-2.6 is an outdated item, should latest reaplayer refer to a newer linux-glib2-2.6? but I checked the version of realplayer in the port is the latest, am I missing anything here? or if there is a way to upgrade realplayer to not to depend on linux-glib2-2.6?

5. Some other clues for you guys: I just recently upgraded my freebsd from 7.2 to latest 8.0 using bianary upgrade and also portupgrade, any thing could be particularly wrong with this?

Much appreaciated!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2010)

You have to understand that what you're looking at are the (outdated / overruled) dependencies of the _currently installed_ ports. As you can see from your earlier error message, linux-glib2-2.6.6 has been replaced by linux_base-f10-10_2 (which is why they install files in the same place). 

So just run [cmd=]pkg_delete *-f* linux-glib2-2.6.6[/cmd] to get that deprecated port out of the way and force-upgrade all of your ports (with a [cmd=]portupgrade -af[/cmd] if you're using portupgrade. You may run into more issues like this, but don't hesitate about axeing ports that are in the way like linux-glib2.


----------



## topclimber (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi DutchDaemon

You are right, the force deletion actually resolve the problem. Now I am still able to use mplayer and realplayer and also watch flash(can not use full screen though, not sure why).

I guess the dependencies are a little bit messy during the system upgrade to release8.

Thanks for every body's help here

Have a good weekend

Stephen


----------

